
AMD Ryzen: new low cost quad-core Zen 2 CPUs from $99 - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15736/amd-ryzen-3-3300x-and-ryzen-3-3100-new-low-cost-quadcore-zen-2-processors-from-99
======
InTheArena
I really really want to see this (with a embedded 10G NIC) in a new generation
of NASes. It's embarrassing how much that space has stagnated in the prosumer
space, and this looks like a nice replacement for the celery or atom
processors.

~~~
rbanffy
Aren't NAS's IO-constrained? The added memory in relation to Atom's may be an
advantage, but, unless you use a lot of very fast storage with real time
block-level deduplication and compression, the processor will be extremely
bored inside its box.

~~~
tedunangst
A number of people seem to do real time transcoding on them.

~~~
rbanffy
I couldn't find anything on using Intel or AMD GPU cores with ffmpeg, but some
ARM boards seem well supported.

------
webmobdev
Honestly, since I've not been keeping track of the actual technology and
details of the various AMD CPUs / APUs, except for all the news about how AMD
Ryzen is actually equivalent to or even better than Intel CPUs, all these AMD
CPU models and choices are a bit confusing!

There's Ryzen 3, 5, 7, 9. Server, desktop and Mobile models. And among each
various choices. And now even more choices ...

I am rooting for AMD but I sure hope they know what they are doing and improve
their marketing so that consumers don't get overwhelmed and confused ... :/

~~~
jfkebwjsbx
Intel CPUs are even worse in that regard having dozens and dozens of them
across categories, so...

If you are an average user, you only need to remember: buy the 3600.

~~~
wincy
Heck even if you’re building a gaming PC the 3600 is fine. I bought a 2080ti
for 4k gaming, then looked at the 3600-3900x as options and realized I’d get
negligible benefits from more cores. So my $1200 video card is paired with the
CPU I got on sale for $150.

~~~
dr_zoidberg
Te 3600 is also the one that has the highest L3 cache per thread. Despite that
being "non uniform", that's still a big fat cache that helps a lot with
performance.

Waiting for Zen 3 to bring unified L3 back into the table!

~~~
smabie
Is that a possibility? Also, with a NUMA aware OS what kind of performance
increases would one likely see on a UMA cpu vs a NUMA one?

~~~
dr_zoidberg
I think Windows and Linux both have NUMA capabilities in their kernel. Long
story short, you don't have to think too much -- get one of these and try it
yourself.

------
yboris
I usually go to PassMark CPU charts and sort by value:

[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_value_alltime.html](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_value_alltime.html)

Or visit their high-end CPU chart and scroll until I see a price I'm willing
to pay.

~~~
winter_blue
I wish they had sort-by-value based on single-threaded scores. (That whole
list is full of Intel Xeons that generally have poor single-threaded
performance. Single-thread benchmark scores are probably what impact regular
desktop users most.) And maybe also a filter to exclude CPUs that are older
than N years. And maybe an option to set a minimum core count (like filter out
all CPUs with less than 4 physical cores). Then it'd be perfect.

Or maybe some needs to build an automatic UI generator that takes in a
database schema, and lets you filter/sort/etc by stuff. It'd be like one of
those SQL GUI desktop apps, except we'd have an embeddable client-side React
component + a server-side library, instead.

~~~
nairboon
You can sort by single-thread performance if you look only at those cpus,
which are still on the market:
[https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_value_available.html#single...](https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_value_available.html#single-
thread)

------
sq_
Super happy to see this; having more low-price desktop processor options is
great for anyone looking to build a desktop. Also excited for the B550
platform; it's been a while since they updated the mid range motherboard
options.

------
rubyn00bie
Anyone know if these have ECC support? I need to build a few (3) really cheap
x86 boxes but need ECC support.

~~~
usefulcat
I built a small home server a few months back using a Supermicro board
(M11SDV-8CT-LN4F) which has ECC support and an Epyc 3201.

~~~
rubyn00bie
Aye. I've been trying to price out what's better essentially three tiny
machines, a threadripper, or dual 7302s (until the higher core count ones drop
in price).

The threadripper seems strangely more practical the more I think about any of
them... but is also not as cheap and small as something like the 3300Xs and
doesn't have quite the I/O available for really long-term usage like something
outta the Epyc lineup. It is damn good for the now though...

I'll probably hold off buying anything until these come out just in case some
righteous sales show up on them and some mini-itx motherboards.

------
tracker1
For the price, 1600AF is probably the better option... if these were in the
sub-$70 range, it'd be a good option.

~~~
undersuit
The 1600AF is not a product. It's AMD clearing inventory. Infact the rumors
are you can't find the 1600AF anymore but the 1200AF is popping up.

~~~
tracker1
1600AF seems to be a lifecycle replacement for the 1600, probably for
contractual obligations.

Seems to have plenty of inventory on Amazon.

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XTQZJ28/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XTQZJ28/)

~~~
sq_
While the 1600AF is great(basically a 2600 under the name of the 1600 for
anyone who's confused), the different ways one can buy one aren't the clearest
about whether it's actually the AF.

At least personally, I'd be wary about sending someone I was helping to pick
one up on the off chance that it wasn't actually the AF.

~~~
tracker1
It's in the model number on the product page... YD1600BB_AF_BOX

There's an ever decreasing chance you _might_ get an older version, but that's
less and less likely as old inventory has pretty much cycled out from amazon &
newegg.

------
MangoCoffee
I really like what AMD is doing. AMD's Zen and going with TSMC's 7nm..etc. at
the very least, AMD going to force Intel to stop fcking around. how many
14nm+++++++++ can Intel squeeze?

------
znpy
I wonder it would be possible to underclock/undervolt these cpus to make it
consume less power.

Sometimes you just don't need pure raw speed.

~~~
pstrateman
it's generally preferable to complete the task faster at high clock/voltage
and then go completely idle then it is to run for longer at lower
clock/voltage

the total power draw is lower when the task is completed faster

~~~
myself248
The general term for this is "race to sleep", if you want to find more
information on it.

~~~
znpy
thank, I'll look that up!

------
StillBored
I like the pricing, but would like to point out that going from 4 cores to 6
cores literally doubles the price for much less in the way of perf increase.

Although, I can't fault AMD. It looks like they are just matching their
competitors pricing minus a few percent and raking it in, rather than
undercutting them by a lot and trying to own the market and likely running out
of supply.

At some point though (likely with A76+ cores) there will be some nice ARM
SBC's with 4+ cores, on a board for < $100 that will eat these things for
lunch as far as price/perf is concerned. Hopefully they are prepared.

~~~
ksec
Well you not only get 50% increase Core Count, you also get 50% increase in L2
Cache _per_ core, Double the total L3 Cache, along with 5% boost clock.

I think it isn't the value for 6 core were not good, it is AMD priced the Quad
Core a little too low. I was expecting it to be $129 / $149 range. At $99 it
offers insane value.

~~~
StillBored
vs $122 list for

[https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/compare.html?pro...](https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/compare.html?productIds=134870)

I wouldn't call that "insane" if you get any kind of discount on the intel
part. Competitive, yes, especially if you can use the pcie gen4.

(edit fix link for 9100 vs 9100T) (edit2, for example the 9100F also lists for
$122 is selling for $78 on amazon right now)

~~~
Nullabillity
Err, that page says $192 for me.

~~~
StillBored
Location problem? It says "Recommended Customer Price: $122" in the 8th line
down, and matches a couple other part/list/guides I see.

as well as random google hit:

[https://technical.city/en/cpu/Core-i3-9100](https://technical.city/en/cpu/Core-i3-9100)

------
btian
What's a good place to see CPU benchmarks? I want to know how much more perf I
can get from upgrading my 2012 i7-3770.

~~~
ProjectBarks
[https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/](https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/)

~~~
DiabloD3
Userbenchmark has been waging a one man war against AMD's high benchmarks.
That isn't a really good source.

~~~
sq_
For anyone looking for some elaboration on why Userbenchmark isn't great, I'd
check out this reddit thread [0]. Even if you don't agree that they outright
shouldn't be used, other reviewers and benchmarkers definitely do a much
better job of showing the nuance in CPU comparisons.

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/g2x49q/userbenchm...](https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/g2x49q/userbenchmark_should_be_banned/)

